# Stellar issue + Require LG4 odin tar



## Lord Dredd (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi I have a stellar which is on lh2 but it keeps shutting off itself and only battery pull makes it able to boot. Can anyone point me what should I do. 
I have been thinking of flashing the LG4 odin as I WISH TO KEEP THE PHONE ON ICS ONLY.

Can anyone please link me to the lg4 odin file.

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord Dredd (Apr 4, 2012)

Someone, anyone? 
Would be grateful guyz

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------

